# Need bulk salt Chicago



## bradhespe (Oct 1, 2008)

Intrested in bulk salt in chicago. Anyone have a lead. I don't have a storage area. Brad 773-318-4174 also looking for storage north side of chicago


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

bradhespe;827157 said:


> Intrested in bulk salt in chicago. Anyone have a lead. I don't have a storage area. Brad 773-318-4174 also looking for storage north side of chicago


so basically your too lazy to pick up a phone and call around for salt....ok..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;827167 said:


> so basically your too lazy to pick up a phone and call around for salt....ok..


Dont forget to look for brad...north of chi-town


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86451


----------

